# Fecal Fat



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

So, I went to the doctor today because I have been having bad stomach pains, on and off diareah, and normal stools that have been extreamly mal-odorous. I have also noticed that I have lost weight, yet I am still eating as normal and am not on a diet plan. Her first thought was that I may have a condition known as Malabsorption or Steatorrhea, she thought she better have me tested to diagnose me to see infact if this was my condition. She told me that I would need to undergo a test called a Fecal Fat Analysis. Now this is the gross part, I have been instructed to collect all of my bowel movements for 72 hours (3 days)! Three days prior and during the exam I need to eat a high-fat diet (100 grams) or more of fat. I went to a LabCorp today and picked up the container. When I gave the girl the test slip she went "ugh this one is not going to be easy". She was very kind though and handed me a 1-gallon paint-can to collect this in. My question is, has anyone else heard of this or been through or know someone who has this culture? Any information or tips will be great. Thank you.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

I had this test done about 2 years ago. Only difference in my case was the gi doc had put me on a diet of 60 grams of fat which was worked out by a nutritionist. I'v heard on the bb from Flux in an old post that the diet should be 100 grams of fat for this test. I don't know anything more about this test.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

Was yours for 72 hrs?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That sounds like the standard proticol I've seen on sites.Haven't had to do that one myself, so no personal experience, but it sounds about right for how the test is done.K.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by megan05:Was yours for 72 hrs?


Yes it was for 72 hrs. And when I had to take it back to the lab I put the container in about 5 thick plastic bags tied tight so it wouldn't smell, but it still had a very faint smell even through the layering. Really gross. Post your test results.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hanna, I appreciate all of your help. I start collecting tomorrow. This is extreamly unpleasant and embarrassing for me. Did you just go directly into the can, or is there a better way of going about it?Thx.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I did a study and we had them collect their BM's I think most of them went right into the container. Otherwise you have to do a catch and transfer and you don't want it going into the toilet water, usually.K.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Megan:I have done both the 24 and 72 hr versions of this test. Both times I was supplied with â€œProtocultsâ€ a device that sits on top of the toilet bowl to collect the stool sample. From this the sample is transferred to the collection container, in your case a metal paint can.Here is a link to Hemelab to give you an idea of what â€œProtocultsâ€ look like. I donâ€™t expect you will be able to obtain any of these before you start your test tomorrow but you could probably make something similar rather than attempting to collect directly in the metal can.http://www.hemelab.com/In addition when I did my tests I was instructed to consume a close as possible to 100 grams of fat/day. I was supplied with a list of foods and their fat content to adhere to the diet. I assume you have been supplied with a similar list. If the lab is not aware that you exceeded or did not meet the 100 gram/day requirement it may result is either a false positive (fat over consumption) or false negative (fat under consumption) result.Anyway good luck and both times I did the test I was staying in a motel in the hot Arizona desert.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tips







So be honest how bad was this test for you? Did yours all go into one can as well, and were the odors unreal? I just can't imagine why they would need so much.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Megan:I did not find the test all that bad. I would have preferred to do at home but my doctors refused to conduct the test so I booked into the Mayo Clinic. I was looking for an answer to my intestinal disorder. The first test, a 24 hr test came back positive for malabsorption. Doctors at Mayo suspected Celiac. A follow up test, the 72 hr test resulted in high normal. Biopsies were negative for Celiac and I was left with a diagnosis of IBS.The reason for the 72-hour test is to obtain a better result. An average over 3 days is more accurate than just a one-day collection.You may want to store the can outside in a shaded cool place, garage or in the basement and remember to keep the lid on.I certainly would not want to be the lab tech that has to do the analysis.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by megan05:Hanna, I appreciate all of your help. I start collecting tomorrow. This is extreamly unpleasant and embarrassing for me. Did you just go directly into the can, or is there a better way of going about it?Thx.


Yes directly into the can. Actually doc gave me a plastic tub container, like those big ice-cream tub containers. It was also winter time and she suggested to keep the tub outdoors and bring it in whenever you have to go. I had to brace myself a bit each time the tub had to be reopened. But if you focus your mind on something else, maybe listen to good music in the washroom just a suggestion, and whatever you do DON'T LOOK inside the tub.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ugh, first day = ruff. (not easy) I can't stop gagging.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey, good thing that is over! Now I wait for the results.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Post your test results.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok, I will. Do you remember how long it took for your results to come back? Now I know what you mean by layering the can to take back to the lab. I also had to layer mine in 3 plastic bags and it still smelled. I was so embarrassed.


----------



## 14164 (Aug 10, 2005)

I got my results back, I had a very high level of fecal lipids


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Your next step is probably to have a D-xylose test to determine if the problem is maldigestion or malabsorption. Usually, malabsorption is the more likely mechanism. Then probably a biopsy to determine the exact cause. Celiac disease is probably the most common cause.


----------

